# INKING IN THE VALLEY TATTOO CONVENTION & CAR SHOW JUNE 1ST - 2ND



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-image.../6202/inkinginthevalleyflyer2.png[/IMG][/URL]

​*
OK EVERYONE HERES THE OFFICIAL THREAD FOR THIS YEARS INKING IN THE VALLEY TATTOO CONVENTION AND 2 DAY CAR SHOW!!! THATS RIGHT YOU HEARD IT HERE, A 2 DAY CAR SHOW FOR EVEYONE TO ENJOY. TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES, FOOD VENDORS, MUSIC AND TATTOO'S!!! SO GET THOSE PRE REG FORMS IN AND RESERVE YOUR SPOT FOR OUR FIRST SHOW AT THIS EVENT. ANYONE THATS LOOKING FOR A VENDOR SPOT CALL THE # ON THE FLIER FOR INFORMATION. I'LL POST VENDOR FORMS AS WELL AS PRE REG FORMS AS SOON AS I GET THEM. THANKS FOR THE CONTINUED SUPPORT AT THIS EVENT AND WE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE ON JUNE 1ST & 2ND.:thumbsup:
*

**​


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*FULL SHOW COVERAGE BY IMPALAS MAGAZINE!! ALSO IF YOUR LOOKING FOR A BRIM CHECK OUT THE FRANKSHATS BOOTH AND IN PERSON, FROM THE LOWRIDER CLASSIC BLVD. NIGHTS..... DANNY "CHUKO" DE LA PAZ !!

*[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/inkinginthevalleyflyer2.png/]







[/URL]


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Impalas Cc Stockton....call me regarding this 2 day show. 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*There was a question presented yesterday regarding the car show portion of the event. Just reasure everyone that want to enter the car show, this is a 2 day event and is going to require you to leave your ride @ the facility. The entire are will be fenced off and there will be 24 hr. security on site to ensure all the rides will be safe and secure. Any questions please call one of the #'s on the flier, Thanks*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Impalas Cc Stockton....call me regarding this 2 day show. 323.557.2854 Mike


Hey Big Mike get at Greg or Vic, their #'s on the flier homie. They'll be able to help you out


----------



## G1959 (Aug 11, 2007)

Big Mike- got your message. Let's talk homie and put it together. Shot u a message tonight.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

G1959 said:


> Big Mike- got your message. Let's talk homie and put it together. Shot u a message tonight.


Just got outta class. I will call you tomorrow. It's gonna happen...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Lifes Finest will be having cars on display


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A 2 day show..get some ink work done, enjoy the live bands, models, cream of the crop cars...hot body ink bikini contest and a whole lot more....TTT for IMPALAS CC


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> Lifes Finest will be having cars on display


Thanks for the support Jr. :thumbsup:


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A show for the masses...see you there.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE!
WILL BE COVERING & JUDGING THE "INKING IN THE VALLEY CUSTOM CAR SHOW......JUNE 1ST & 2ND 2013........


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMPALAS MAGAZINE!
> WILL BE COVERING & JUDGING THE "INKING IN THE VALLEY CUSTOM CAR SHOW......JUNE 1ST & 2ND 2013........


Thank You, We appreciate that Mark and Jesse :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

209impala said:


> *OK EVERYONE HERES THE OFFICIAL THREAD FOR THIS YEARS INKING IN THE VALLEY TATTOO CONVENTION AND 2 DAY CAR SHOW!!! THATS RIGHT YOU HEARD IT HERE, A 2 DAY CAR SHOW FOR EVEYONE TO ENJOY. TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES, FOOD VENDORS, MUSIC AND TATTOO'S!!! SO GET THOSE PRE REG FORMS IN AND RESERVE YOUR SPOT FOR OUR FIRST SHOW AT THIS EVENT. ANYONE THATS LOOKING FOR A VENDOR SPOT CALL THE # ON THE FLIER FOR INFORMATION. I'LL POST VENDOR
> FORMS AS WELL AS PRE REG FORMS AS SOON AS I GET THEM. THANKS FOR THE
> CONTINUED SUPPORT AT THIS EVENT AND
> WE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE ON
> ...




TTT.....


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Print out your entry form and pre reg now! 

*


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down my brothers and sisters...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

See you guys there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Can't wait for this one


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

64Rag said:


> Can't wait for this one


Premacy gonna be in the house! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good place to get that ink work done and enjoy the car show and concert...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ink, hynas, bikini ink contest, beer garden, live bands, top notch cars, vendors and the Cholo Dj bumping that lost funk..off the hook baby.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come and get your ink...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT uffin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT IMPALAS :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's a pic of CHASE 64 in front of Mi Familia's tattoo booth last year at Inking In The Valley 2012


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Do u have a pedal car class ?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Best of show will be out there at your show going to be a good show!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Do u have a pedal car class ?


I'LL CHECK INTO THAT BRO AND LET YOU KNOW.




Ralph B presents said:


> Best of show will be out there at your show going to be a good show!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

29 days to go!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good place to get your Dallas Cowboys tattoo...:yes:


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Do u have a pedal car class ?


????????


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Good place to get your Dallas Cowboys tattoo...:yes:



Yup


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

To The Top!!!!!... Hopefully will b der to support u guys!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> ????????


Sorry about the delay bro. I looked into it and this year I don't think it's gonna happen  But its something to shoot for @ next years show. We still hope you come out to check out the show and convention. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STKN209 said:


> To The Top!!!!!... Hopefully will b der to support u guys!!


Thanks Ray, we hope you can make it also:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

OK I GOT AN UPDATE REGARDING THE CAR SHOW! WE WILL BE MOVING IN CARS ON FRIDAY THE 30TH FROM 4PM TO 10PM, AND SATURDAY FROM 6AM TO 9 AM. IF POSSIBLE WE WOULD LIKE TO GET AS MANY CARS IN ON FRIDAY AS POSSIBLE. THE REASON FOR THIS IS THAT ALL CARS MUST BE IN 2 HOURS BEFORE THE SHOW STARTS AS WE HAVE TO GO THROUGH A FIRE MARSHALL WALK THROUGH OF THE FACILITY AND OUTSIDE AREA WHERE THE SHOW WILL BE. ALSO ANOTHER IMPORTANT BIT OF INFO, DUE TO THE FIRE MARSHALLS RULES WE WILL NOT BE ABLE TO LET SOME CARS LEAVE ON SAT. AS WE FIRST THOUGHT. SO BASICALLY ONCE YOUR IN ON FRIDAY OR SAT., YOUR IN UNTIL SUNDAY! WE WILL HAVE SECURITY ON SITE ALL NIGHT @ THE FACILTY TO ENSURE THE PROTECTION OF YOUR VEHICLES! THANKS AGAIN FROM IMPALAS CC STOCKTON:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Good place to get your Dallas Cowboys tattoo...:yes:




Yup


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

209impala said:


> Thanks Ray, we hope you can make it also:thumbsup:


I'll be there...jus got word from the sitters..LOL...I got some questions about setting up...Ill call u sometime this week...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Good place to get your Dallas Cowboys tattoo...:yes:




Yup yup


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STKN209 said:


> I'll be there...jus got word from the sitters..LOL...I got some questions about setting up...Ill call u sometime this week...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT IMPALAS:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo Dj, El Bandido, Danny De La Paz and Impalas CC all in one spot....gonna be a party my gente. Come and get those sought after Garcia Lowrider hats..lFrank The Hat Guy will be there


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have looked over the topic and the fliers, why does the LOCATION & ADDRESS not appear anywhere????????????????????


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SINFUL1 said:


> i have looked over the topic and the fliers, why does the LOCATION & ADDRESS not appear anywhere????????????????????


Here you go Brandon :thumbsup:

*Modesto Centre Plaza. 
1000 L Street
Modesto, CA 95354*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

209impala said:


> Here you go Brandon :thumbsup:
> 
> *Modesto Centre Plaza.
> 1000 L Street
> Modesto, CA 95354*


*
THANK YOU* :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

So with car show registration we get entrance into everything all days?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Pootus;16651506[SIZE=4 said:


> *]So with car show registration we get entrance into everything all days?[/*[/SIZE]QUOTE]
> 
> Thats correct :yes:!! Like I said before were going to be letting cars in on Friday the 31st around 4 pm so that will be the best day to get your cars in.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj getting down for 2 days baby...anything can happen.


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Getting closer lets do this gonna be a good event!:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok just to let everyone know about the car show and entry, If you put your car in for the 2 days you will get 2 passes for both days!! This includes the car show and the tattoo convention all for the same $$  You cant beat that deal!! So if you were thinking about entering don't think to long as there is limited spots for the show available!! So get them entries in ASAP!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

209impala said:


> Ok just to let everyone know about the car show and entry, If you put your car in for the 2 days you will get 2 passes for both days!! This includes the car show and the tattoo convention all for the same $$  You cant beat that deal!! So if you were thinking about entering don't think to long as there is limited spots for the show available!! So get them entries in ASAP!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT almost time :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

209impala said:


> TTT almost time :thumbsup:



Yes, yes it is.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Time is flying!!!! Dam!!..lol


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Can't wait, we are bringing 7 cars out there Friday night then it's party time lol


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> Can't wait, we are bringing 7 cars out there Friday night then it's party time lol


*Now thats what I'm talking about!!:thumbsup: Remember we'll be moving in cars starting @ 4 pm on Friday. Thanks again for the support!*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This coming weekend


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The day after bump...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

hno: 4 More days till move in!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> Can't wait, we are bringing 7 cars out there Friday night then it's party time lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm looking to do a cover-up...of my ex. My newie is happy...:dunno:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

209impala said:


>


TTT...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IT'S GOING DOWN IN MOTOWN IS WEEKEND THE IMPALAS TWO DAY CAR SHOW.BRING THE HOLE FAMILY OUT TO THIS ONE.....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Ok we will be letting in rides tomorrow around 4 pm so if you want to come early that's cool. Also please NO COOLERS will be allowed inside venue so please don't bring them! Cars will be searched for weapons and alcohol also so please cooperate with us. Thank You*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj on his way...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Slight change in plans! We cant let in any cars until 5 pm now we were told this by the facility. Just an hour delay, we'll see everyone in a few hours!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's happening right now right now. The party has already begun, just not the show.......that's a good thing. The lot is looking pretty firme


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

B der in the morning!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

209impala said:


>


TODAY IS THE DAY TO BE IN MOTOWN!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Any pics??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Any pics??



No, bye.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Not one picture??:inout:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> No, bye.


shut it baboso.



*FRANCISCO* said:


> Not one picture??:inout:


this?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JustPosting said:


> shut it baboso.
> 
> 
> 
> this?








La tuya pendeja


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any pictures?:thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

I was in the ticket booth selling tickets all day so I don't have no pics but copied this one my homie mark took and put on Instagram CHASE 64 in the house Impalas Stockton


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

The homie Raj clean 64


----------

